# Best place to buy aromatherapy kits, supplies, etc.



## adam soza (May 7, 2013)

What is the best place to get aromatherapy kits, supplies, etc.?  Any suggestions or replies are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 7, 2013)

Really? What's going with the board these days.


----------



## adam soza (May 10, 2013)

Nevermind.  Found what I was looking for...


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 11, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Really? What's going with the board these days.



haha. i was askin same thing 10yrs ago. "magic solution"...fina cartridges.. etc.
i forget whAt i got out of it.  was it 50ml at 75mg/ml for like 100.00

that was the only time in my life...i felt smarter than i was....

i was a fuckin CHEMIST for an hour.  lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 11, 2013)

Me too! Wish I had a pallet of fina pellets when price was low.. 
I'm gonna credit BASSKILLER for his teaching skills..! 

Glad u found the info soza.


----------

